# Possible options to Migrate to Canada



## vj3696 (Aug 8, 2017)

HI,

I am Jagan from Hyderabad India. Its been 11 Months that my profile is in express pool. I scored 394 points. can some one help me with the possible options to migrate to Canada.

Thank you,
Jagan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Obviously you need more points, probably in the 430-450 range before you'll receive a ITA.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vj3696 said:


> HI,
> 
> I am Jagan from Hyderabad India. Its been 11 Months that my profile is in express pool. I scored 394 points. can some one help me with the possible options to migrate to Canada.
> 
> ...




Those points are nowhere near enough. Either find a way to increase your points or accept the fact that you are not eligible to emigrate to Canada.


----------



## hollyjones (Aug 9, 2017)

colchar said:


> Those points are nowhere near enough. Either find a way to increase your points or accept the fact that you are not eligible to emigrate to Canada.


How many points do you need?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

hollyjones said:


> How many points do you need?



It varies, but if my memory is correct it has only ever fallen below 450 on one occasion.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Give the links to calculate my points.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sikkandar said:


> Give the links to calculate my points.


Rudely demanding that someone do something for you won't get you far in life, especially given the fact that if you have a look, you will find that links to the information that you seek are available both here and on Google.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > Give the links to calculate my points.
> ...



I didn't demand anything rudely. Just asked for information. It may be because of language misunderstanding. I m sry if it hurts.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sikkandar said:


> I didn't demand anything rudely. Just asked for information. It may be because of language misunderstanding. I m sry if it hurts.


The tone of your post comes across as rude and demanding, especially when you have just randomly barged into the conversation.

I do not know what polite society is like where you are from, but in Canada it is common courtesy to say "Please" when you ask someone (anyone, even a stranger) to do something for you and "Thank You" afterwards.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sikkandar said:


> Give the links to calculate my points.



Find them yourself. We are not here to do the work for you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sikkandar said:


> I didn't demand anything rudely.



Yes, you did. It might not be considered rude wherever you are from, but it most certainly _is_ considered rude here.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Here you go brother : Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

Not sure why everyone is steamy about it, it's just a link that should be bookmarked by everyone interested to migrate to Canada

Best of Luck to all


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yiso91 said:


> Here you go brother : Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)
> 
> Not sure why everyone is steamy about it, it's just a link that should be bookmarked by everyone interested to migrate to Canada
> 
> Best of Luck to all




We were irritated by the manner in which the information was requested.

As for everyone bookmarking that link - many of us are in Canada so do not need it, therefore why would we bookmark it?


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

colchar said:


> We were irritated by the manner in which the information was requested.
> 
> As for everyone bookmarking that link - many of us are in Canada so do not need it, therefore why would we bookmark it?


It might be a wrong use of words by him or misunderstanding by everyone 

Sir, if you read my comment " by everyone interested to migrate to Canada '' , you would know why I suggested bookmarking it.

Goodluck to everyone!


----------

